# Idaho Weekly Hay Report; Jan 2011



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Idaho Weekly Hay Report

Tons FOB: 3,555 Last Week: 0 Last Year: 3,975
Year to Date FOB: 3,555 Last Week: 452,085 Last Year: 3,975

No trends due to the holidays the last 2 weeks and market not reported.
Trade slow for light supplies as most interests are now sold out. Most
interests now have to go out of state to bring in supplies to fill their needs.
Trade slow with good demand. Retail/feed store/horse not tested. Buyer demand
good with light supplies.

Tons Price Wtd Avg Last Year Wtd Avg
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle Mid/Ton-3x3x8,3x4x8,4x4x8
Fair 1,000 93.00-93.00 93.00 65.00-65.00 65.00

Wheat Straw Domestic Cattle Mid/Ton-3x3x8,3x4x8,4x4x8
Good 2,000 35.00-35.00 35.00

Other hay: 555 Tons:
Domestic Cattle Fair Alfalfa Mid/Ton-3x3x8,3x4x8,4x4x8 old crop 500 tons
73.00 FOB. Domestic Cattle Good Alfalfa Mid/Ton-3x3x8,3x4x8,4x4x8 old crop 55
tons 120.00 FOB.

Price quotes are FOB, unless otherwise stated.

Alfalfa hay test guidelines, (for domestic livestock use and not more than
10% grass), used with visual appearance and intent of sale Quantitative factors
are approximate and many factors can affect feeding value.

ADF NDF RFV TDN-100% TDN-90% CP-100%
Supreme <27 <34 >185 >62 >55.9 >22
Premium 27-29 34-36 170-185 60.5-62 54.5-55.9 20-22
Good 29-32 36-40 150-170 58-60 52.5-54.5 18-20
Fair 32-35 40-44 130-150 56-58 50.5-52.5 16-18
Utility >35 >44 <130 <56 <50.5 <16

RFV calculated using the Wis/Minn formula. TDN calculated using the
western formula. Values based on 100% dry matter, TDN both 90% and 100%.

Source - USDA Market News, Moses Lake, WA 509-765-3611


----------

